# Schwinn suburban his and hers



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 1, 2018)

Are these bikes worth $300 ?


----------



## marching_out (Sep 1, 2018)

That seems pretty steep. I bought a flamingo pink Suburban for my wife at an auction for $40. On a good day, I'll get between $75 and $100 for a Suburban. And that's if they are in great shape. These look really clean with a few extras. I definately would't pay 300 for them.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## HARPO (Sep 6, 2018)

These have the short lived FF System (Front Freewheeling). They were also prone to a less than long life, hard to get parts for, and Schwinn discontinued using them shortly after. I found this online:

The Shimano *Front Freewheel* (FFS) was a proprietary bicycle drivetrain design of the 1970s that placed a freewheel between the pedal cranks and the front chainrings — enabling the rider to shift gears while coasting.[1] FFS rear freewheel is different than a standard freewheel because it's "stiff" with more friction than a normal rear freewheel. It will slip if necessary however, to stop the chain in the event of, for example, a clothing tangle — which could otherwise lead to injuries of the leg by the drivetrain, crashing of the bicycle, or both.

So yes, at $300 it's way to much...


----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2018)

They look to be in great shape, both have Schwinn Approved speedometers ( nice touch..as well as a complete Speedo goes for good bit of money) The women's has a SA light set and rack . I personally like the FFS.  But I think $300 is a little on the high side....Is the seller willing to negotiate ?


----------



## morton (Sep 17, 2018)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Are these bikes worth $300 ?View attachment 862081
> View attachment 862082
> 
> View attachment 862083




Nice looking bikes fully equipped but I think $300 is a reach unless..........you and wife (girl friend,et) enjoy vintage and do casual rides on reletively flat areas.  Modern bike shop bikes are better in almost evey way but 3 bils won't even by 1 bike.  Or you could go the Wally World if you like watching rust grow.

Depending upon where and when, we leave the Breezer hybrids (expensive for me) at home and hit the trail with her 3 speed Breeze and my 3 speed Racer.  Nostalga can be lot's of fun and we often get into friendly conversations with others when the see our "old" bikes.

You will need to replace what's left of that probably semi sludge 40 year old bearing grease and take a close look at the tires. My guess is that they are many years old and starting to crack so thats about a $60 fix if you do it yourself.  And the break pads are most likely hard as a rock.  Grease and pads are cheap and just require sweat equity.

I'd do a bit of negotiating with the owner. Doesn't hurt to mention what you will need to do to them especially if they have been on the market for a while, but do it nicely.   You don't want to sound like an axehole or know it all.  I don't tell people what is wrong with their bike, I tell them what I will need to do to make it right for me.

I wouldn't be surprised if you got them for $200 or less and if you like the bikes, that ain't to bad for nice fully equipped Schwinns.  Good luck.

_just saying_


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 17, 2018)

I guess I’ll pass, thanks for all the info


----------



## N0rthernbelle (Oct 9, 2018)

Are these still available? I Have one just Like the women’s But all rusty and falling apart. Would love to replace it with this beauty. Where were these located?
Thanks


----------

